# Show your Bait/Treat bags...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So after turning my nose up at them for about a year (and dealing with crummy pockets) i'm in the market for a bait bag - or possibly something a little larger that can fit a leash, keys, and has a separate compartment for treats.

there are always the 80's fanny packs, but i'd like to check out something more dog specific but with a teeny tiny bit of style (sorry, no bone or paw print patterns please







)

i've been typing everything i can think of into ebay (bait bag, treat bag, belt pouch, waist bag, etc) with little luck.

i like this one , but i'm not "omg" over it... i'd really love something like this! 

links?
pictures?
raves & reviews?

thanks guys!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one of these - http://clickerpets.stores.yahoo.net/karpryorchoi.html - and like it a whole lot. 

It has an outside pocket for stuff like poop bags, a D ring to clip keys to, and a large compartment for treats. It even stands up when placed on a solid surface. Comes only in black, so it goes with everything.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I know Premier makes a nice one as it's the one my dog trainer used and sold:








"Designed by renowned trainer Terry Ryan, our Treat Pouch has a super strong hinge, water resistant lining, two storage pockets, a ring attachment and is roomy enough to fit your entire hand. Available in four colors: red, blue, green and black."
http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/behavior/other

I use the one made by Outward Hound that I got at Petsmart. Like the Premier one, it also has a 'keep open' or 'keep closed' mouth. This is great since it stays open when I want it to or can be closed so treats don't fly out. It also has 2 compartments inside (divided by a piece of cloth with velcro) and one on the outside. You can put it around your waist but I've also seen people have it slung over their shoulder. I had to safety pin mine to get it to stay around my waist--so that's my only complaint with it. It's also a lot cheaper than the Premier one. Of course, I can't find a picture of it online and I don't have any good pictures of it myself:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have this one in red









and two of these blue ones









The Premier one is easier to open and close b/c it snaps (kinda hard to explain) while the Outward Hound is a draw string. The Premier is much larger. I think I like the Outward Hound better b/c I don't really store anything but treats, a poop bag, and a clicker (the latter fit in that little mesh pocket).

However most days, I find that I'm just stuffing treats in my coat pockets or hoodie pocket. The treat pouches don't always hang right on my pants, and if they're open the treats fly out if I have to run. I'm usually wearing a hoodie and I've found that's the best way for me to store treats without them flying out, plus easy access for both hands. And I don't feel like I'm unintentionally baiting my dog with a pouch of food hanging in his face.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

wow I just use a $1 fabric tool belt from lowes/home depot and tie it behind my waist, lol.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stor...3+90004&D=apron


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I used to use one of those nail belts, Angela. Until some old cheese made it get all yucky.









Most of the time, I just toss some treats in a sandwich bag and put it in the pocket of my hoodie (which is also my winter coat). During the summer, however, I sort of need somewhere else to store the treats.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

How about this one?








side view:








It belongs to a guy at my club, I am trying to get my saddle maker to make a similar one for me. It has a belt loop and a removable adjustable strap that can go over your shoulder or around your waist. I think it's actually supposed to be a purse. He picked it up at a renaissance festival.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI have this one in red


i have the same one except blue.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the one I use:










http://www.dogsportgear.com/dogtrainingAccessories.htm

3 large pockets. I used to just have the treats in my pockets, but I found that my dogs would come in crooked on the recall, nose to pocket, waiting for a treat. 

So I switched to having the apron to try and keep them straighter - I'll let you know if it worked!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> So I switched to having the apron to try and keep them straighter - I'll let you know if it worked!


Yeah let us know! Kenya did that too so with Nikon when I recall him I hold a treat in my crotch or right between my legs at his nose level so he has to come ALL the way in and it's centered.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wwow I just use a $1 fabric tool belt from lowes/home depot and tie it behind my waist, lol.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stor...3+90004&D=apron


Me too!









Kristina


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I might get one of those for some reward toys. How about treats though, don't they get nasty? I can put cheese and wet hot dog in my Outward Hound one and it has that shiny, plasticy fabric that can be wiped out without having to wash it completely.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder (and dealing with crummy pockets)


I have the same crummy pockets.







I also use the Outward Hound treat bag - http://www.kyjen.com/products/?s=treat+bag


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the Outward Hound treat bag, I love it....Works very well for me.


----------

